# Very large succesful Theraphosa molt



## Fran (Feb 23, 2011)

This is the largest succesful molt* I* have ever witness on any tarantula.

As you can see by the angle of their front legs, she was never fully stretched  in an "awkward"  or tight manner.

I couldnt save the carpace for the picture, but I managed to meassure it at 42 mm (wide)


This female specimen is CB and has never been fed vertebrate prey.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Feb 23, 2011)

That makes my 9" female look like a speck! LOL Congrats on the successful molt Fran.


----------



## robc (Feb 23, 2011)

Fran said:


> This is the largest succesful molt* I* have ever witness on any tarantula.
> 
> As you can see by the angle of their front legs, she was never fully stretched  in an "awkward"  or tight manner.
> 
> ...


 what cycle do you have these T's on Fran!! Lol! congrats man....that is truly impressive!


----------



## Fran (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks you 2  !

Actually, I was so stressed she was not gonna make it....
She flipped at 1 am, and I didnt go to sleep till 4, woke up at 830 and she was finishing...
I spent 25 min trying to get the molt out of the almost 2 feet  deep burrow...man my arms are like a freaking crab... Oo


----------



## JC (Feb 23, 2011)

It is the biggest molt *I* have ever seen aswell! Monster T!


----------



## pato_chacoana (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats on the successful molt!! Really large girl! My biggest lady also molted some days ago, a little over 4cm wide cephalothorax and about 10 inch or so LS. She is a _T. blondi_ though, that's been with me for almost 6 years (got her as subadult). I also suffer when they molt...such big spiders is always a risky molt...I'll cry like a baby if something happens to my TB's!
They are amazing spiders indeed, the tarantula queen to me 

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## DJEggy (Feb 24, 2011)

Grazie Fran, that is one impressive tarantula.  I'll drink to this and many future successful molts!  :clap:


----------



## Suidakkra (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh my, that is one big exuvium, lol.  Congrats , Fran.


----------



## Bosing (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats, Fran.  Are molts for these giants more dangerous than those of adults from the other smaller species?


----------



## Lolita (Feb 24, 2011)

wow thats huge and awesome congrats on the molt


----------



## salsalover (Feb 24, 2011)

woooohooooo!!!!!!!  i would love to see some pics of the actual spider


----------



## Fran (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks again everybody.

To answer Bosing's question; Yes. It is rather usual to have problems with Theraphosa moltings,specially when they get to be large.

I believe going with CB individuals and raising your own feeders could be part of the solution. Also, forget about vertebrate prey.

Not only because of the suposed calcium problems (I have no actual facts on that one yet) but because you never know what those
mice have been treated with.


----------



## Athelas (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, that baby is hee-yuge! Congrats Fran!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Interested in animal behavior? Visit The Birds and the Bees: Things you were
afraid to ask about the secret lives of animals.  http://bird-n-bee.blogspot.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fran (Feb 24, 2011)

I will wait a good 3 weeks before even bother with food.
She molted out really fat still,and I cant even imagine the size Oo.

If she gained .5 " or .75" she is over 11" !


----------



## KoriTamashii (Feb 24, 2011)

Fran said:


> I will wait a good 3 weeks before even bother with food.
> She molted out really fat still,and I cant even imagine the size Oo.
> 
> If she gained .5 " or .75" she is over 11" !


Sexy. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mingu (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats, Fran. I' am verry impressed. Never seen a molt that big.  How old is she now?


----------



## Fran (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks man 

Well, im the second (and final ) owner . From the previous owner I got the info as 3 and a half years old CB,  So now she must be around 5+

I have another one at a very similar size and age  whos about to lay any day.She has started the webbing/bowl for the eggsack already.


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 24, 2011)

Look at those biceps. Fran must be working out with his tarantulas again. Haha

Matt


----------



## Israel2004 (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking good Fran.


----------



## SarahAntula (Feb 24, 2011)

YEAY!!!
Looks like our girls molted within a week of each other 
My little Theraphosa blondi molted around christmas.
Then she molted again about the same time as her big sister 
I hope both my girls get to be that big one day 
Congratulations!!

:clap::clap:


----------



## webbedone (Feb 24, 2011)

i wonder how big she'll get after stretching out for a week definatly wanna see some pics of that gal later on


----------



## Fran (Feb 24, 2011)

At that size, they dont really grow a lot. At the most im guessing .5 or .75 ...around that


----------



## micheldied (Feb 24, 2011)

Impressive!!!

Could you show us your setup, Fran?
You said earlier that she has a 2 foot deep burrow, must be a huge enclosure!


----------



## webbedone (Feb 24, 2011)

Very impressive indeed and definatly a congrats


----------



## Fran (Feb 24, 2011)

micheldied said:


> Impressive!!!
> 
> Could you show us your setup, Fran?
> You said earlier that she has a 2 foot deep burrow, must be a huge enclosure!


I have the larger CB's on 40G breeder tanks. 
The rest , well..they have to be ok with 15G  (Space)

I need to take  good pics and video


----------



## micheldied (Feb 25, 2011)

Fran said:


> I have the larger CB's on 40G breeder tanks.
> The rest , well..they have to be ok with 15G  (Space)
> 
> I need to take  good pics and video


Yeah, I want to see enclosure pics!!! Enough of your carpet.:}


----------



## smallara98 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dang! Sorta reminds me of Chuck Norris's pet  Erm. I mean, Fran's pet of course! lol. That is one HUGE spider! I also, agree with that one guy.. I want to see the pics of that enclosure! And her, with a ruler next to her


----------



## Suidakkra (Feb 25, 2011)

Fran said:


> I will wait a good 3 weeks before even bother with food.
> She molted out really fat still,and I cant even imagine the size Oo.
> 
> If she gained .5 " or .75" she is over 11" !


Definitely update us if/when you get a measurement, Fran.

Love to know what the new measurement is.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Omg Fran, that's huge!  Congratulations man!


----------



## TomM (Feb 25, 2011)

HOLY CRAP! The carapace alone is over 1.5"  ...that thing is a beast!  do you have a saddle for it? I'm sure you could ride it around town.


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2011)

Unfortunately in that pic I couldnt include the carpace because when I was measuring it...I had to have my vacuum cleaner hose on close to it so I didnt inhale all the hairs around the molt. So..It got a  tad too closse, so it broke into pieces :wall:.

Carpace width measurement was a little over 42 mm. 1.7 "  aprox.

She IS larger than the molt, how much? I dont know...But she should be  a solid 11" at least.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Feb 25, 2011)

fran said:


> unfortunately in that pic i couldnt include the carpace because when i was measuring it...i had to have my vacuum cleaner hose on close to it so i didnt inhale all the hairs around the molt. So..it got a  tad too closse, so it broke into pieces :wall:.
> 
> Carpace width measurement was a little over 42 mm. 1.7 "  aprox.
> 
> She is larger than the molt, how much? I dont know...but she should be  a solid 11" at least.


pics, man.


----------



## Spike (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats on the successful molt Fran.  I am sure this was a bit nerve racking for you.  Glad she made it out okay


----------



## Hamburglar (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats on the molt man.  I always like seeing pictures of big spiders.


----------



## Moltar (Feb 25, 2011)

Fantastic. That is one big girl. If you ever _do_ decide to feed her verts, you could skip mice and go straight to feeding her stray cats.


----------



## Suidakkra (Feb 25, 2011)

Moltar said:


> Fantastic. That is one big girl. If you ever _do_ decide to feed her verts, you could skip mice and go straight to feeding her stray cats.


I was thinking more in the lines of bobcats or lynx.


----------



## salsalover (Feb 25, 2011)

Dude that would be close to the measurement of the worlds largest recorded t blondi thats it now you must show us pics!!!!!! Xd


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow it's gonna be huge.
Pics when she is hardened up!


----------



## Nhanduchromatus (Feb 25, 2011)

*Now that is a huge spider*

Wow! Now that is huge. I am a fan of all the biggest spiders. I've had T. blondi in the past but only 8-8.5". You monster T.b. is a sight to behold. That is great news about the molt completed with no problems.

I have wondered for a long time about vertebrate prey items and T. blondi problems. I wonder about agents given to rodents to maintain their health in dirty colony conditions. There are various insecticidal agents that act as juvenile hormone analogue which could in theory disrupt molts. Other insectides act as chitin synthesis inhibitors, which at high doses would cause significant malformations....I have no proof, just wondering out loud here.

Congratulations on the successful molt. i look forward to seeing pics of the spider.

Craig


----------



## burmish101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very impressive molt, congrats man!


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2011)

Nhanduchromatus said:


> Wow! Now that is huge. I am a fan of all the biggest spiders. I've had T. blondi in the past but only 8-8.5". You monster T.b. is a sight to behold. That is great news about the molt completed with no problems.
> 
> I have wondered for a long time about vertebrate prey items and T. blondi problems. I wonder about agents given to rodents to maintain their health in dirty colony conditions. There are various insecticidal agents that act as juvenile hormone analogue which could in theory disrupt molts. Other insectides act as chitin synthesis inhibitors, which at high doses would cause significant malformations....I have no proof, just wondering out loud here.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for your words Craig,

Actually, althought Im not expert neither I have the means to study the subject in depth, I do believe chemicals on the feedings play a role on this Genera problems with the molts.

As I was e mailing Rick West about this molt, he pointed out to me something about this nature giants that truly made me think... We truly are manipulating the life of these animals the moment we put them on tanks and feed them all this, in fact, man manipulated feeders.

I know is not right, but I cant fight the passion for keeping them.


----------



## Rue (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow!  That's huge! 

I'm not showing hubby that...he'll revoke my spider license (reluctantly given in the first place...)


----------



## Shaka (Feb 27, 2011)

Crikey Moses Joseph! That's hoooooojjj! Congrats Fran


----------



## Fran (Mar 16, 2011)

She just started eating 
Matings on the way


----------



## Dr Acula (Mar 17, 2011)

i can't wait to have a t blondi one day, they're definite goal setters for a beginning hobbyist!


----------



## Zman181 (Mar 17, 2011)

That's so awesome Fran.  I have great respect for you.  You are an asset to the hobby.  Hopefully someday I can purchase my 1st T blondi sling from you.


----------



## Falk (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont think the molting problems have much with calcium to do. I dont think rodents are good at all but i think the main molting problem is because in many cases they close to being overfed. Small lizards and frogs seems to be way better when it comes to nutritions than mice.


----------



## robc (Mar 17, 2011)

I really want one of these slings, save me a couple of course lol!


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Mar 17, 2011)

It was so nerve wracking waiting for my t stirmi to molt.


----------



## TomM (Mar 17, 2011)

Definitely let me know how it goes.  I might have to pick up a sling from you.  Side note: How is the Pampho?


----------



## Fran (Mar 27, 2011)

Just as an update, for those who love the Genus , I was mating her today, and finally she came out of her burrow for the first time in 4 months.

I HAD to give it a try at meassuring the carpace width because I couldnt really believe how thick it is.
After the parings, when she was going back to her burrow, I put a small centimeter ruler on top of her cephalotorax and it measured 4.5 centimeters aprox  at the widest part 

Just to give you an idea, I believe the record (or possible hobby record ) holder was "Maximusmeridius", a nice friend from UK, and his Blondi was 4.3 centimeters. (Pictures are very well known here in the site, the Blondi over the cereal box)

Body lenght is a little over 5 inches. The male, after the first insert was absolutely petrified. .  The size diff was ridiculous.


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 27, 2011)

Fran said:


> Just as an update, for those who love the Genus , I was mating her today, and finally she came out of her burrow for the first time in 4 months.
> 
> I HAD to give it a try at meassuring the carpace width because I couldnt really believe how thick it is.
> After the parings, when she was going back to her burrow, I put a small centimeter ruler on top of her cephalotorax and it measured 4.5 centimeters aprox  at the widest part
> ...


Um, photos?    Good luck.... I hope the pairing is successful.


----------



## Scolopeon (Mar 27, 2011)

Big girl alright, I can already see she is approx 11" before molting, if you factor in the awkward leg position.

I said before, my big girl was 10-10.5" range (from my last accurate molt measurement before she passed away) but this behemoth has edged mine out and by a fair bit too!

I think we need update photos.

My current goal is to raise the ultimate L.P (currently 2-3cm premolt HAHA)
10" sounds like a reasonable goal right?

All of my T's grow oversized and I don't power feed after juvie size.


----------



## Fran (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks 

The problem is to take pictures...She never leaves the burrow, only when mating, and sometimes not even then. So Even if I can get a quick picture it wont really show the size...I just wont dig her out for a good pic. I dont bother neither of them at all...So I have to wait for the right moment 

I really think is at least 11". She has gained thickness and overal size, even if by half an inch she should be  a solid 11"+.

Anyway, Im fascinated with the genus


----------



## Falk (Mar 27, 2011)

Cant you take a long grass straw and lure her out


----------



## JC50 (Mar 27, 2011)

That is one big spider that is for sure and your dedication and knowledge for this species shows.Nice job Fran and thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Mara (Mar 27, 2011)

That's just awesome!


----------



## Fran (Mar 27, 2011)

Falk said:


> Cant you take a long grass straw and lure her out


haha, if only I could deal with the crazy HAIR KICKING the way the locals  do  



JC50 said:


> That is one big spider that is for sure and your dedication and knowledge for this species shows.Nice job Fran and thanks for sharing the pictures.


Thanks for your kind words .

This time Im mating this one  right after the molt (1 month after ) so she doesnt molt on me with a "belly" full of babies, like she did ...Its funny, The size difference with the 3 males that I have is so large, that when she drums on them they run for the hills  .
She is very receptive,but the males think it twice before going under.

She did a great job molting, also as I menctioned, she has never eaten any vertebrate pray with me  and as far as the previous owner informed me back in the day, he never fed her mice before. 
Im very carefull with thise girls now a days, they tend to get really fat extremely FAST because they never refuse pray...So to this big ones  Im feeding them once every 2 weeks. (A large meal, anyway... 3-4 adult female B. Dubia/Discoidalis ) .

Sometimes, as a "treat", I buy large crickets. I fat them up for a few days, and when the females are really fat and full of eggs, I feed them to this girls... 
They love the "rain" of crickets every once in a while, catching them left and right  making a big cricket ball .


----------



## Blurboy (Mar 27, 2011)

That's one awesome shed - and I bet she's a stunner now! I've never wanted own one of the "big" T's but I'm sort of "itching" now to get a sling and give it a whirl


----------



## Unravel (Mar 28, 2011)

do you have special humidity / temp requirements for them fran? (besides what is widely known) I just acquired an 8' stirmi and i want to make sure she does well!


----------



## Fran (Apr 26, 2011)

I just submited the claim to Guinness. Hopefully they will contact me soon.
Lets see 
I catched her outside her burrow for a few seconds and is considerably bigger (considerably growth for a tarantula this size).


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 26, 2011)

A bit late but congratiolations on the sucessful molt! I saw only once a birdeater as big as yours. Was at the guy from who I am buying my spiders, he had a female XXL P. subfuca, mesured 27 cm(10.6 inches) LS!



Fran said:


> I just submited the claim to Guinness. Hopefully they will contact me soon.
> Lets see
> I catched her outside her burrow for a few seconds and is considerably bigger (considerably growth for a tarantula this size).


Keeping fingers crossed that you make it in!


----------



## Robertb (Apr 26, 2011)

Fran your torturing us with curiosity! Any chance you might drop a pic in here? Congrats on the potential record holding beast. Im " itching" with anticipation for my 7 inch stirmi to molt. I have to say this genus sure are voracious eaters.


----------



## Fran (Apr 26, 2011)

Robertb said:


> Fran your torturing us with curiosity! Any chance you might drop a pic in here? Congrats on the potential record holding beast. Im " itching" with anticipation for my 7 inch stirmi to molt. I have to say this genus sure are voracious eaters.


This is the problem 

1: Im extremely sensitive to their hairs. Is opening the cage for watering, and I will be itchy the whole day. But lets say this is the least of my problems...

2:She NEVER leaves the burrow. She does at night because I see the webb trails...But I just cant catch her.

3:The tank is a 45G breeder and believe it or not  doesnt open in a second . I have a heating panel instaled on top of the lid as well as a fogger thru it in a fashion that opening the cage takes a little tiny bit, so by that time, she would be inside the burrow if I ever catch her outside.

4: I HATE to bother them, specially this girls...So I just dont want to prode her out of the burrow ( which it wont be easy AT ALL)

But I promisse Ill get some pics as soon as she allows me


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a nice sales slogan:

"Theraposa, the pets you almost never see."


----------



## ManlyMan7 (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice! 

Sounds like a great pet hole!   =)

I don't know what you have for a camera, but I had two thoughts about photographing her. For what it's worth:

1. Could you lure her out with a hotspot, like putting an undertank heater or a burried hotrock away from the burrow? You could even set a ruler on that hotspot. I don't know if T. blondis would be attracted out to a heat source, but that is the thought that came to me.

2. Set a camera up on a tripod, with the manual focus set for the hot spot, ready to click the picture. I am assuming you have a tank you can photograph through.

Just some brainstorming.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful T. Can we get an update, Fran? Thanks.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Feb 1, 2012)

Fran, Have you heard from Guinness World Records? Thanks


----------



## grayzone (Feb 1, 2012)

damn, i just saw that pic and had to read this whole thread ... now im gonna keep coming back in hopes of the new pics too:biggrin: ... Congrats fran, that is one VERY LARGE t, and hope you do get to beat a record. who knows when the next time somebody will be in your position.


----------



## Fran (Feb 1, 2012)

Unfotunately the people at the Guiness need to make money too somehow.
There were 2 types of ways of claiming a record. One is the "fast way", where you have to pay around $600 for them to look at it and get back to you "promptly", and
the second way is to just submit your claim and wait forever so whenever they feel like looking at it, they will let you know, send the official to you or meet one wherever they need it to be, etc...

Obviously there was no way on earth I was gonna pay that amount. Not because of the money really, but because I felt insulted honestly. $600 dollars so they can look at the claim somehow faster ? And maybe telling
me what we already know?  Right


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 2, 2012)

huge!!!! mines 7"+


----------



## Thobby1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Fran said:


> This is the problem
> 
> 1: Im extremely sensitive to their hairs. Is opening the cage for watering, and I will be itchy the whole day. But lets say this is the least of my problems...
> 
> ...


Have you ever thought about putting a game camera inside the tank, or maybe just outside the tank. I am sure it could catch a great pic of her and you would'nt have to be there to snap the pic. I would put a couple rulers on the floor of her tank and set the camera up to where if she came out it could snap several photos of her near or on 1 of the rulers. Just a thought


----------

